# Jon Jones [SPOILERS]



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

wow I am really impress with his performance tonight. He threw Vera down like a little girl.

I just wonder if he will be as effective after more fights and opponents are able study more footage of him. He is very unorthodox and has some insane throws, but how long till someone figures it out.

I will have to say he is a natural talent and could be the future of the light heavy weight division.


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

*Bones*

i cant believe im saying this but after tonight JB is clearly ready for the top tier fighters at LHW. I mean Couture barely edged out vera(some say he lost) and then Bones steps in, throws him around the mat for 2mins then breaks his orbital :confused05:.

imo 1 more fight until u feed him to shogun/machida. i mean even if the UFC still wants to be cautious at least set him up against thiago silva for his next bout. despite some technical flaws that hes shown on the ground this guys for real. 

oh yea and who do you guys think he should face next :confused02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I kind of want to see Jones vs. Anderson Silva... I think you might, too. Yes, you...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

The thing is is that he just proved he can be wildly unorthodox but he can also be extremely technical and by the book. He's a dangerous, dangerous man.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

he proved he can wrestle! didnt know that :sarcastic12:


----------



## stphnman20 (Mar 9, 2010)

I still dont like him for some reason..


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I kind of want to see Jones vs. Anderson Silva... I think you might, too. Yes, you...


for his next fight 

i really dont, he doesnt have enough experience yet. maybe if he completely dominates a legit title contender in his next bout id like to see it afterwards. would be sweet if he could fight silva at the end of 2010 IF hes ready. anything seems possible with the way hes improving every fight.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Bones has a lot to do before facing a Top 3 contender or a Champ like Shogun/Machida. 

If he wins his next 2 or 3 fights against top 10 contention then he deserves a title shot.

The LHW division has a lot of great fighters. Personally I would like to see him against Thiago Silva.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Who is Jardine facing next? lol

im not too sure who is next for him, would like to see him vs a good rounded fighter though, Thiago Silva is a good matchup, test his chin and ground game further. Thiago always seems to get back up if hes taken down.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I think Bader vs Jones is an appropriate fight


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Threads merged.


----------



## Rationalist (Oct 15, 2006)

stphnman20 said:


> I still dont like him for some reason..


Yea for some reason I feel the same. Maybe it is because he's so young and seems a bit naive.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

stphnman20 said:


> I still dont like him for some reason..


Bones Jones is becoming one of my favourite fighters, hes seems humble when he does interviews and really like his style, always exciting to watch, and the most important thing is that he finishes fights!... what can you not like? lol


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I dont want to give Jones too much credit, but I think after this fight he has earned more than a thiago silva fight. Give him the loser of machida/shogun. If he wins that he gets a title shot.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I am not a Jon Jones fan and never will be. I do not like him at all.

But as of tonight he looks to be the future of the LHW division.




I would cream my pants to see him vs Mousasi.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

After headlining an event it's going to have to be a big name, so Thiago Silva seems like the logical choice.

Ryan Bader also sprung to mind.

Bones a serious talent and a big 205. He's also a bit of an oddball and I can't say I like him much as a character, but as a fighter he's brilliant to watch.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Why wouldn't anyone like Jones? He humble, unorthodox and always fun to watch! Even if people don't think he is ready for a top fighter, I think he can hang with any of them and people will pay to see it!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Rachmunas said:


> I think Bader vs Jones is an appropriate fight


you want bader to go back DOWN the ladder? i agree with whoever said jardine, hell maybe jardine will actually NOT get knocked out.

i guess i was right when i said that jones has nut hugging in the league of jericho and punk do in the IWC. people want guys to step down rungs to face a guy right around the #10 mark... am i missing something was his dad god?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I say give him the winner of Rashad/Rampage


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I say give him the winner of Rashad/Rampage


I would like to see this. 

Or maybe Forrest after he gets his ass handed to him by Lil Nog. 


I would love to see Rampage KO Jones:thumb02:


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I say give him the winner of Rashad/Rampage


i was thinking about that before i came up with thiago but thats wayy too long of a layoff. the man barely got touched in this fight. hes good to go much sooner. another thing that one needs to keep in mind is that bones trains with rashad. id love to see bones destroy rampage tho, cause god knows rashad wont...


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

jon trains with rashad, jardine and a few other greg jackson guys....

i doubt we'll be seeing them go at it any time soon.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I'd guess either the loser of Rampage/Evans, or Little Nog if he beats Forrest.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Bones, Bones, Bones, man this guy is scary. I didn't think he would be able to take Vera down that easily, but he tossed him around. 

Another win against top tier competition and he's right in there for a title shot. I think anybody with less stature than the loser of Forrest/Lil Nog, Rampage/Rashad, is a pointless fight for Bones. He would kill Jardine, Thiago Silva, Couture etc.

If Dana's feeling sadistic they could feed him a 'legend' like Tito, or give him James Toney as a UFC introduction, and give Bones a chance to increase his name power. But otherwise, give him the best there is to offer him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> Bones has a lot to do before facing a Top 3 contender or a Champ like Shogun/Machida.
> 
> If he wins his next 2 or 3 fights against top 10 contention then he deserves a title shot.
> 
> The LHW division has a lot of great fighters. Personally I would like to see him against Thiago Silva.


He would absolutly kill T. Silva, it wouldn't be a fight I wouldn't be interested in at all. Sure it might be logical from a ranking thing, T. Silva is a step up, but he would have no chance. JJ could throw him whenever. And Thiago is too slow to capitalize on any of JJs openings. Bones wins by reach and eventually catching him. Or if he just wants the W throwing him and GnPing him out.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He would absolutly kill T. Silva, it wouldn't be a fight I would be interested in at all. Sure it might be logical from a ranking thing, T. Silva is a step up, but he would have no chance. JJ could throw him whenever. And Thiago is too slow to capitalize on any of JJs openings. Bones wins by reach and eventually catching him. Or if he just wants the W throwing him and GnPing him out.


I dont think there are many LHW that stand much of a chance vs Bones Jones as much as it pains me to say that. 

Anderson Silva, Lil Nog, Shogun, Machida and maybe Rampage are the only guys that stand a chance to beat him IMO........


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Rachmunas said:


> I think Bader vs Jones is an appropriate fight


I wanna see this :thumbsup:

in any event:

IS IT JUST ME OR DOES JON JONES HAVE THE BEST ELBOWS IN MMA?:thumb02:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> I dont think there are many LHW that stand much of a chance vs Bones Jones as much as it pains me to say that.
> 
> Anderson Silva, Lil Nog, Shogun, Machida and maybe Rampage are the only guys that stand a chance to beat him IMO........


Did you see how quickly he snitched on Vera for that illegal upkick?
:wink01:

Anyways, I completely agree with your list there. No more and no less.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He beat *BRANDON MOTHER F*CKING VERA *that hardly qualifies Jones for fights with the top of the division. List of fighters at LHW that would tool him, Machida, Shogun, Rashad, Rampage, A.Silva and Diet Nog would all make him look silly and Thiago and Forrest would both probably beat him too. 

Jones hasn't been taken into deep water yet, so is he ready to step up, yes but he's not ready for the top 10 imo. Couture is getting old so the fact that he barely got by Vera does not mean that Brandon Vera is good. Vera will always be an over hyped gate keeper with some flashy striking that talks a whole lot of nonsense and never backs it up. 

Bones should fight a guy like Ryan Bader or Rich Franklin or Randy Couture maybe even Chuck. A step up in competition not a leap, if he gets fed to a top tier LHW he will get tooled. 

If he fights any kind of BJJ guy, he'll get subbed, the entire fight with Vera I was waiting for an armbar, Jones was leaving it out as a gift and Vera just isn't good enough to go for it or didn't see it or was too afraid to get hit, I don't know, but that arm was way out there. 

Having said that, Jones did look impressive, but let's not get ahead of ourselves here. He is not ready for the top level at LHW.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Did you see how quickly he snitched on Vera for that illegal upkick?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ha-ha, I had a laugh... Jones' facial expression _was_ priceless.


----------



## Chousakan (Apr 20, 2008)

I loved how Vera gave him another one right after the reset


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

I cant beleive noone mentioned *The Natural*.
I would LOVE to see Jones fight Randy, Randy could beat JJ. I dont count Randy out of anything...He'd put his ass against the cage and dirty punch JJ until hed crack.

Make it happen!!! Natural Vs Bones


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

See, now I thought the second up-kick was legal, as Jones didn't appear to be down on one knee, but more in a squatting position. Joe sure as hell seemed to think it was illegal, though.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> He beat *BRANDON MOTHER F*CKING VERA *that hardly qualifies Jones for fights with the top of the division. List of fighters at LHW that would tool him, Machida, Shogun, Rashad, Rampage, A.Silva and Diet Nog would all make him look silly and Thiago and Forrest would both probably beat him too.


I agree with most of this except the Thiago and Forrest beating him. Thiago had no TD defense vs Rashad, he wouldnt survive 3 rounds vs Bones Jones, Forrest would also get his ass kicked.



> Jones hasn't been taken into deep water yet, so is he ready to step up, yes but he's not ready for the top 10 imo. Couture is getting old so the fact that he barely got by Vera does not mean that Brandon Vera is good. Vera will always be an over hyped gate keeper with some flashy striking that talks a whole lot of nonsense and never backs it up.


Vera is a gatekeeper now, Jones just gave him the keys to the gate. Vera is a good LHW, just not great. 



> Bones should fight a guy like Ryan Bader or Rich Franklin or Randy Couture maybe even Chuck. A step up in competition not a leap, if he gets fed to a top tier LHW he will get tooled.


Bader is a step down for Jones. It would be a bad move by the UFC to derail the Bader or Jones hype train as both are up and coming fighters. Couture or Franklin would be good match ups for his next fight. 



> If he fights any kind of BJJ guy, he'll get subbed, the entire fight with Vera I was waiting for an armbar, Jones was leaving it out as a gift and Vera just isn't good enough to go for it or didn't see it or was too afraid to get hit, I don't know, but that arm was way out there.
> 
> Having said that, Jones did look impressive, but let's not get ahead of ourselves here. He is not ready for the top level at LHW.


Vera was waiting for Jones to make a mistake and leave out that arm a bit more. Jones was never in a good enough position for Vera to attempt the sub. If Vera did Jones would have escaped and had a much more dominate position on Vera. Like side control or maybe even got his back. 

I agree he isnt ready for a top 5 LHW but I think he is ready for just about anybody else. 

The only reason I dont think he is ready for a top 5 LHW is simple, he needs more time in the octagon.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> Vera was waiting for Jones to make a mistake and leave out that arm a bit more. Jones was never in a good enough position for Vera to attempt the sub. If Vera did Jones would have escaped and had a much more dominate position on Vera. Like side control or maybe even got his back.
> 
> I agree he isnt ready for a top 5 LHW but I think he is ready for just about anybody else.
> 
> The only reason I dont think he is ready for a top 5 LHW is simple, he needs more time in the octagon.


Jones was leaving that arm way way out there. Rewatch it man, Jones arm was hanging it out like it was a dead Siamese twin. A guy like Nog or even Forrest would have taken that. I don't know if they would have finished the fight, but they would have at least tried, Vera didn't even attempt to do anything but kick Jones off.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

How the hell can anyone think he is not ready for a top 5 guy, he is absolutlely destroying everyone. If they give him Jardine next I would puke. I think he gets atleast T Silva, but Dont have a problem with loser of Shogun Machida fighting him. The guy is running threw the division and there is no LHW in the UFC who is as impressive as him right now. Watch how dominantly he wins and not cut him down for having best win over Vera. Vera got his ass kicked hard tonight. If he wins his next fight a title shot will be there.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

steveo412 said:


> How the hell can anyone think he is not ready for a top 5 guy, he is absolutlely destroying everyone. If they give him Jardine next I would puke. I think he gets atleast T Silva, but Dont have a problem with loser of Shogun Machida fighting him. The guy is running threw the division and there is no LHW in the UFC who is as impressive as him right now. Watch how dominantly he wins and not cut him down for having best win over Vera. Vera got his ass kicked hard tonight. If he wins his next fight a title shot will be there.


............His best win is over Brandon Vera and he's running through the division? Both Shogun and Machida would finish Jones before you had time to turn to whoever you're watching with and say "This is going to be good" 

The only good thing that could come of Jones fighting Shogun or Machida is another stanky leg.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Jones was great tonight. He is a breath of fresh air in a stuffy division. He reminds me of the Crow, pre-Franklin era. Jon Jones is one of the future top MMA champs, you just watch.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> ............His best win is over Brandon Vera and he's running through the division? Both Shogun and Machida would finish Jones before you had time to turn to whoever you're watching with and say "This is going to be good"
> 
> The only good thing that could come of Jones fighting Shogun or Machida is another stanky leg.


I said he is runnING through the division not that he has ran through the division. The guy has dominated everyone he has faced so far so yes he is runnign through it.

Machida and shogun are two fighters who have also never fought anyone like JJ. I dont see how any way they are that much superior to not think those would be competitive fights. Give the guy some credit he has been nothing short of dominant in the UFC and is a crazy tough matchup for anyone.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

besides that elbow his GnP was pretty lacklustre.

the only really impressive thing besides that elbow was the takedowns. Very impressive.

I didnt see anything on the ground or standing that would make me think he can hang at the highest level 100% sure.

Randy is a good fight for him for now. Then one more after it, then a top 3.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I wont say much about Jones TD this fight. Vera looked like he wanted to be taken down, he almost seemed willing to be on his back when Jones was going for the TD. 

Or.....

Jones TD's are that damn good.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I say give Jon Jones Randy Cotoure, then if he gets past Randy, give him the winner of Rampage/Rashad, although i dont know if him and Rashad would fight....

And if he wins that then a title shot...

And if Rashad beats Rampage and Jones wont fight him, then give him the loser of Machida/Shogun then a Title shot after Randy


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Iam not sold on jones yet. I think his standup is overrated. Imo a strong wrestler with good standup could beat him. Veras tkd is shitty(for example the first td, that wouldnt work against a good wrestler9.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> He beat *BRANDON MOTHER F*CKING VERA *that hardly qualifies Jones for fights with the top of the division. List of fighters at LHW that would tool him, Machida, Shogun, Rashad, Rampage, A.Silva and Diet Nog would all make him look silly and Thiago and Forrest would both probably beat him too.
> 
> Jones hasn't been taken into deep water yet, so is he ready to step up, yes but he's not ready for the top 10 imo. Couture is getting old so the fact that he barely got by Vera does not mean that Brandon Vera is good. Vera will always be an over hyped gate keeper with some flashy striking that talks a whole lot of nonsense and never backs it up.
> 
> ...


Wow, this whole post is just wrong. Brandon Vera is actually damn good. Very underrated. He beat Randy imo in that "fight". I said a while ago Jon Jones is the 3rd Best fighter in the division right behind Machida and Shogun. I would not be surprised though if he beat Machida. Why can't you see just how talented he is? Just because he hasn't beaten a top 5 guy yet does not mean that he would not.



burgito said:


> I cant beleive noone mentioned *The Natural*.
> I would LOVE to see Jones fight Randy, Randy could beat JJ. I dont count Randy out of anything...He'd put his ass against the cage and dirty punch JJ until hed crack.
> 
> Make it happen!!! Natural Vs Bones


Awwww that's cute how you think Randy could win. I wouldn't even allow this fight if I were the athletic commission. It would be way to risky for Randy's health as he might die. I have Jon Jones winning via Death (spinning heel kick to temple).


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> Awwww that's cute how you think Randy could win. I wouldn't even allow this fight if I were the athletic commission. It would be way to risky for Randy's health as he might die. I have Jon Jones winning via Death (spinning heel kick to temple).


I dont think Randy would win Either, but it would be really retarded to give Jones a higher caliber fighter then Randy for beating the same guy Randy beat 2 fights ago...

So the fight would make complete sense, and its the type of fight that would lead to a title contender fight, which i think Jones deserves after that win


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd like to see Jones against Randy and then against Lil Nog (if he beats Forrest). If he can toss Randy around then there probably isn't anyone in the division he can't take down. Nog would test his standup with his boxing, and his BJJ if it hits the ground. If he beats those two guys, there really wouldn't be anything left to do but give him a title shot.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I was being serious about him fighting Randy. I really don't want to see it. Randy could get sooo hurt.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

I would LOVE to see him beat the shit out of tito.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I reckon they'll give him the winner of Forrest/Nog and I give him a good chance of beating either of em.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I say give him the winner of Rashad/Rampage


Thats the best choice :thumbsup:



T.Bone said:


> I reckon they'll give him the winner of Forrest/Nog and I give him a good chance of beating either of em.


I am sure he would beat Forrest.. but lil nog is still a big ?? right now. I would give him the edge there too.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Im suprised no one has mentioned it in this thread yet, so i'll be the first. On top of Jones outstanding take downs and viscious gnp elbows and just over all beastness, Jones has got some ******* chin! That kick Vera landed im suprised didnt knock Jones out cold, that seriously would of ko'd or rocked many other guys. Watch that shit in slow mo.

Ive been on the Jones hype train since i first saw his octagon debut. Jones is a very scary prospect and soon enough, he will become champion and stay champion for a long time. Quote me on it.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

JOnes is a special young dude that's for sure. The wrestling ability he has alone is enough to get him to the top then you throw in his striking and GnP and he is an ubelievable package.

A few more wins and I say give him Silva. The pace would be something Silva has never seen and we all know Silva's only ***** in the armor seems to be his wrestling. I think Jones will give him fits in the future.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome performance from Jones. People were saying he wouldn't throw Vera around like he did to Hamill, but he proved them wrong, pulling off 2 pretty sweet throws in the 1st round. Vera could have been more active on the bottom, and threatened with submissions with Jones leaving his arms out there, but Jones did the job, and did it very impressively. The elbow that did the damage to Vera was vicious, can't help but be impressed by Jones.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

A lil surprised. Thought Vera would be a tougher challenge for Jones, but I guess not. Still a fan of both, Jones continues to impress. Seemed Vera was a lil hesitant with the sub threatening from the bottom.

Nasty elbow too, damn.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jones impressed me tonight, really blew Vera out of the water. Congrats to him, and I have no problem eating my words (I'm getting quite used to it tbh) =P.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I see him facing Thiago Silva next, maybe. It would be an awesome fight. After seeing this fight, i completely changed my mind about the guy.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That was the best elbow ever. Completely ended the fight, made Vera look like a bitch. All in all I would say I'm on the Bones Jones bandwagon!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

First I hear people want him to fight the winner of Evans/Rampage and now I'm hearing people say Anderson Silva? Jesus christ. Calm down people.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

jump off the train and stop giving flamers ammo-too early for Anderson. it makes no sense for him to fight the winner of page/shad as the winner will prob get the next title shot, thiago silva,forrest,liddel,couture,cane are much better matchups that put him up the ladder while building him up.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Jones should get the loser of rashad/rampage fight or the winner of the forrest/lil nog fight......he wins either of those fights in as impressive fashion as tonight, he gets a title shot.

I said he'd run thru vera, and he'd be anderson silva's tuffest fight before this fight took place, and personally i wanta see him fight anderson silva as soon as possible, could see him/anderson silva having 3 wars in the octatgon, with the 3rd one settling it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

alizio said:


> besides that elbow his GnP was pretty lacklustre.
> 
> the only really impressive thing besides that elbow was the takedowns. Very impressive.
> 
> ...


Don't see it. Randy couldn't really take Vera down all that well and JJ was able to easily. So in my opinion JJ could take him down whenever. And then the reach on top of Randy already not being the best striker doesn't help. I see no way Randy wins and the UFC doesn't want him to take one of those elbows to the dome. 

I see no reason why JJ can't start fighting the top. Maybe winner of Lil Nog - Forrest and then if he wins a title shot or Shogun/Machida loser. But at least a top level guy. 

He has done nothing to make me think he can't hang with whoever. He has massive reach on anyone, and if he can take Vera and Hamill down at will he can get anyone to the ground. Do I think he is the best thing since sliced bread? No, but I see no reason why he can't compete with top guys right now. 

If he gets JArdine or T. Silva next I would puke. Both would be KO'd or GnP'd out within 3 minutes.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

One legit contender and he should fight for the title, look at the last individuals who challenged for the LHW title.

Shogun - beat liddell, squeeked past Coleman
Machida - Beat T. Silva prior to that beat Tito Ortiz
Evans - Beat Liddell, squeeked a victory over bisping
Griffin - Beat Shogun, before that beat hector ramirez

All these fighters got a shot by beating a contender in highlight reel fashion. If Jones crushes a contender next fight he deserves a title shot as much as all these guys.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

rezin said:


> One legit contender and he should fight for the title, look at the last individuals who challenged for the LHW title.
> 
> Shogun - beat liddell, squeeked past Coleman
> Machida - Beat T. Silva prior to that beat Tito Ortiz
> ...


true enough:thumb02:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

As much as I'm a fan of Jones, I still think he's too green for a title shot. Seems a bit reckless (although sometimes that can be an advantage, I suppose). 

Would like to see him face Forrest vs Lil Nog winner.

And I am all for him fighting Thiago Silva.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

rezin said:


> One legit contender and he should fight for the title, look at the last individuals who challenged for the LHW title.
> 
> Shogun - beat liddell, squeeked past Coleman
> Machida - Beat T. Silva prior to that beat Tito Ortiz
> ...


not only that. he's ran thru everyone they put in front off him.....not another lhw in the ufc can throw vera and hammil around like that, he has hands down the best wrestling in the divison, if mr. jones wants you on the ground, you are going on the ground, no ifs ands or buts about it.

i don't think rampage and/or rashad will be comfortable on their backs, and thats exactly where they will be.

JONES IS A MONSTER. he's gonna hold the belt for a long time, and the only guy that will have a shot against him is anderson silva. (you'll need bjj skills to beat this kid, cus your gonna be on your back..)

I wanta see him against shogun,silva, and machida soon...dana needs to set up a anderson silva fight, in one of anderson's last 2 fights after maia, before he goes do his boxing thing.

and did anyone see that kick he took from vera??, think mr. jones has a fuckin chin.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bones Jones would destroy Randy. I cant even see it being competitive. At minimum he has to get T Silva. Like Jones is for f-ckn real people. Hes going to be champ before this year is over.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> The thing is is that he just proved he can be wildly unorthodox but he can also be extremely technical and by the book. He's a dangerous, dangerous man.


extremely technical minus his arms being sloppily exposed for like a full minute!!!

I love the guy! But Vera's fear of execution was a big factor in Jones looking as good as he did.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SJ said:


> extremely technical minus his arms being sloppily exposed for like a full minute!!!
> 
> I love the guy! But Vera's fear of execution was a big factor in Jones looking as good as he did.


Thank you, all I was thinking was if Jones ever did that with a guy that wasn't afraid to execute, he'd get subbed. You're telling me if that was Lil Nog or Machida that arm wouldn't have been locked up right away.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

You guys are looking into this exposed arm thing too much like if Joe never said that nobody would be even talking about it. Vera isnt going to throw out a Fedor Guard armbar. Jones was never in any trouble in this fight.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't think Jon Jones proved too much last night.

He has amazing takedowns and probably the most viscious elbows in the UFC right now. But we knew that already.

Still, he's an amazing guy and he's only 22. Feed him the winner of Griffin - Lil Nog, or the loser or Rampage - Rashad, or if you want one sooner than that you might as well stick Thiago Silva in there with him. 

Just give him fights, he's still improving. That's the scary thing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ 'feed him' Little Nog. 

I know the fight between Griffin and Nog will be telling, and I respect Jones' performance last night as much as the next guy, but nothing right now leads me to believe that he's ready to walk through the top of the division. He's well on his way, but it's a bit too early to assume that fighters like Griffin, Little Nog, or even Rampage and Evans are fighters who could simply 'be fed' to Jon Jones. Make no mistake, there's a difference between crushing fighters like Bonnar and Vera, and crushing fighters like Little Nog. Guess who else was running through mid-tier fighters before main eventers proved to be too much for him? Brandon Vera. I'm not saying Jones will follow the same path. Indeed, I think the man will be a future world champion. But let's not get ahead of ourselves. A fight with Little Nog would be a huge test, and nothing at all to simply shrug off. Hardly a tune-up or give-me fight.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

This dude is not for real, he's more than for real. I say give him a top 100, maybe a griffin or a silva and then give him a #1 or #2 ranked guy face-off for a shot. Dem bones dem bones.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Thank you, all I was thinking was if Jones ever did that with a guy that wasn't afraid to execute, he'd get subbed. You're telling me if that was Lil Nog or Machida that arm wouldn't have been locked up right away.



Man, what the hell is your problem? How can you be so deluded and not give Jones cred? In all of your posts you go on about how he wouldnt be able to hang with the likes of rashad evans, thiago silva, machida, shogun, but look at their records. (quoted post from below)

The difference between Jones and the rest of the bunch is how he is absolutely destroying any one in his path, dont you get it? No one can throw matt hamill or vera around like that, no one else ever has done so. Prior to this fight people said Veras wealth of experience in greco roman would neutralise JJ's takedowns. That didnt work out. Randy couture, a man who has been wrestling his entire life really struggled to take down Vera, Jones made it look like childs play, that is the difference right there. Give the kid some god damn credit.

The only down side to this fight was not seeing any more of Jones striking, i wanted to see a little more, to see how he could deal with a pure Mu Thai striker and see if his accuracy had improved. Hopefully all will be revealed in who ever he fights next.



rezin said:


> One legit contender and he should fight for the title, look at the last individuals who challenged for the LHW title.
> 
> Shogun - beat liddell, squeeked past Coleman
> Machida - Beat T. Silva prior to that beat Tito Ortiz
> ...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

steveo412 said:


> You guys are looking into this exposed arm thing too much like if Joe never said that nobody would be even talking about it. Vera isnt going to throw out a Fedor Guard armbar. Jones was never in any trouble in this fight.


I watch fights without commentary, so I didn't know Joe even said anything.



> Man, what the hell is your problem? How can you be so deluded and not give Jones cred? In all of your posts you go on about how he wouldnt be able to hang with the likes of rashad evans, thiago silva, machida, shogun, but look at their records. (quoted post from below)
> 
> The difference between Jones and the rest of the bunch is how he is absolutely destroying any one in his path, dont you get it? No one can throw matt hamill or vera around like that, no one else ever has done so. Prior to this fight people said Veras wealth of experience in greco roman would neutralise JJ's takedowns. That didnt work out. Randy couture, a man who has been wrestling his entire life really struggled to take down Vera, Jones made it look like childs play, that is the difference right there. Give the kid some god damn credit.
> 
> The only down side to this fight was not seeing any more of Jones striking, i wanted to see a little more, to see how he could deal with a pure Mu Thai striker and see if his accuracy had improved. Hopefully all will be revealed in who ever he fights next.


I give the guy plenty of credit, I just think he's getting a little overhyped, he'll end up just like Brandon Vera if he gets thrown the wolves right now. He needs another step up, not at leap into the top 5. I guess it's just the nature of the sport, a guy gets an impressive win and all of a sudden he's one of the best fighters on the planet. And Randy is old, his best fight was a loss against Nog, who is clearly fading too. So stop acting like because Randy had a hard time with Vera, Vera is now a great fighters. Brandon is mediocre at best.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I watch fights without commentary, so I didn't know Joe even said anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I give the guy plenty of credit, I just think he's getting a little overhyped, he'll end up just like Brandon Vera if he gets thrown the wolves right now. He needs another step up, not at leap into the top 5. I guess it's just the nature of the sport, a guy gets an impressive win and all of a sudden he's one of the best fighters on the planet. And Randy is old, his best fight was a loss against Nog, who is clearly fading too. So stop acting like because Randy had a hard time with Vera, Vera is now a great fighters. Brandon is mediocre at best.


No. From the start of this thread you have been bashing Jones non stop.

He wont end up like Brandon Vera, i wish people would stop comparing the two, this kid is a different breed of fighter.

He needs another step up? Who then, who do you suggest outside of the top 5? Im pretty confident Jones would destroy Evans or Thiago Silva, do you consider them top 5? What do either of those guys have to offer JJ? Jones could work his unorthodox striking for a little, then slam either of them down and GNP them comfortably.

A guy gets an impressive win, then all of a sudden hes the best fighter on the planet? Again, no. ALL of Jones wins have been VERY impressive, he has toyed around with all of his opponents. tossed Bonnar around like a rag doll for an entire fight, completely over whelmed and destroyed the wrestler Matt Hamill, destroyed Vera in the first rond.

Randy maybe old, but man, he is in shape for an old guy and still has a lot of skills. The fact is, he has always been and still is a very strong wrestler and is known for his ability to take his opponents down and control them on the ground. He still has his wrestling and he struggled big time with Brandon Vera. Jones made it look easy, and that is saying some thing.

Vera is medicore at best? Really? Your not giving Vera any credit either, he is definetley not mediocre. If vera is average then what is Matt Hamill? Rubbish? Vera is a good, solid fighter with great Mu Thai skills and great greco roman wrestling and has heaps of experience, why you completely disregard this i dont know. Then there is the fact that no one has been able to throw vera down so comfortably like that ever and Jones throws him like hes a toy. 

You mention Thiago Silva, rashad evans, forrest griffin, you know what, i can guarantee you they would have a much harder time beating brandon vera than Jon Jones did. Infact i doubt either of them would be able to finish Vera.

People need to stop fishing for excuses and finding ways to pick at Jones. Like i said, he will be a champion soon enough and he will be one for a long time.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, easy, Francis. I gave Jon Jones his due, and I also want to see him take a step up in competition. Like you, I don't see T. Silva as being that step up. I just take issue with 'feed him Little Nog or Rampage'. As I said, walking through Bonnar and Vera is one thing, but walking through Little Nog or Rampage is quite another. Do I think that Jones has what it takes to compete with the elite in the UFC? Damn right I do. I just don't want to jump the gun is all.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, easy, Francis. I gave Jon Jones his due, and I also want to see him take a step up in competition. Like you, I don't see T. Silva as being that step up. I just take issue with 'feed him Little Nog or Rampage'. As I said, walking through Bonnar and Vera is one thing, but walking through Little Nog or Rampage is quite another. Do I think that Jones has what it takes to compete with the elite in the UFC? Damn right I do. I just don't want to jump the gun is all.


I completley agree, i think at this stage in his career, rampage or lil nog would be very tough fights for Jones. lil nog is very well rounded and has excellent boxing. Rampage is well, rampage, a beast, strong as hell, good wrestling and great boxing. Quotes like "feed them to jones" are silly.

I do think how ever, that jones would destroy thiago silva, forrest griffn and rashad evans. They have nothing to offer Jones.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> No. From the start of this thread you have been bashing Jones non stop.
> 
> He wont end up like Brandon Vera, i wish people would stop comparing the two, this kid is a different breed of fighter.
> 
> ...


So you've read all my posts and know I've been bashing him, but you didn't read the one where I said he was good and it was impressive what he did to Vera, or the one where I suggested who he fight next? 

Stop blindly nutthugging, Jones is good, but he is not ready for the top 5. There were people just like you talking about Brandon Vera the same way. Vera is way over hyped even now, this was a quality win, but it doesn't put him one win away from a title shot.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> So you've read all my posts and know I've been bashing him, but you didn't read the one where I said he was good and it was impressive what he did to Vera, or the one where I suggested who he fight next?
> 
> *Stop blindly nutthugging, Jones is good, but he is not ready for the top 5. There were people just like you talking about Brandon Vera the same way. Vera is way over hyped even now, this was a quality win, but it doesn't put him one win away from a title shot*.


That sounds like your opinion on his skills. You know how we found out that Brandon Vera was not that good, he fought a top 5 fighter thats how. Why should Jon Jones not get a chance to prove himself with a top 5 figher, sounds like ur just holding him down out of concern he may be the real deal and he will squash ur idol should he get the chance.

I think hes the real deal but who knows if he is. I do know I like his style and i would like to see him get tougher talent to see what hes made of. Maybe he will lose against the elite but if he does he will probably bounce back like GSP did after he fought Hughes for the first time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice to see some good discussions on this thread.
I have to agree with some of the posts, and also disagree with the same posts.
I mentioned in another thread, that i think Jones is for real and he deffinetly needs/and will get a higher ranked fighter for his next fight.
I think he is ready for any fighter in the LHW division. I see only 2 problems here:
1. problem ONE: one might argue he is still too young and inexperienced and that could be true (not sure how much...) when it comes to fighting someone who is considered as part of the elite at LHW. and when i say elite i'm thinking of champion-s, ex-champions, title contenders, ex-title contenders...guys who have been in the mix of big fights, who had to feel the pressure of an important fight. For me that's the mistery surrounding Jones. I think it's pointless to talk about his skills, until we know for sure he is fighting that guy or the other one, reguardless of who that fighter will be. Only then, we could say if he matches up good or bad. It's obvious he is an extremly talented figher, very fast-improving and he poses a big threat in this division. And YES, i think he would cope wth the pressure very very good.
2. problem TWO: for everyone who wants Jones to fight a top 5 fighter. As i remember, all of the "recognised" TOP 5 fighters are involved in some "soon to come" fights. Lyoto, Shogun, Rampage, Rashad, Lil Nog (that's who i consider TOP 5 - if i don't include Anderson Silva in this Top 5).
And that would bring out the next question: who is ther for him. There are some options for him. 
1. Thiago Silva - i think it's the best fight out ther for Jones. Silva is a tough fighter, his only losses coming against the lsat 2 champs. Silva is hungry to climb the rankings to, he is powerful, heavy hands, good gnp. Would make up for an explosive fight. IMO, winner of this fight will be one fight away from getting a title shot.
2. Ryan Bader - some might laugh, i know...but he is undefeated. He has heavy hands, great KO power, has a strong wrestling background, so he could pose some threats for Jones in that department (pls don't bring the Hammill argument...). Only problem is, Bader hasn't fought big names yet (Jardine isn't a big name...especially now), and i think he will get someone like Vera or Cane. Bader is undefeated, but he doesn't have impressive wins.
3. Randy Couture - would be "the battle of the old lion vs the new lion". But, i'm affraid it would be short. Despite Randy's experience and dirty boxing and his knowledge in using the cage...i fon't think any of these could help him vs Jones. Jones would be too much to handle for Randy...

Of course there are other options: like the losers/winners of the next 3 big fights in the LHW division, but seeing how Thiago Silva doesn't have a fight coming his way (if i'm wrong...i'm sorry), i think this is Jones' next fight.

As for some of the remarks on this thread, like: "feed rampage....Lil Nog...to Jones".. I think it's the "euphoria effect", after the Vera fight. I am absolutelly convinced, he can hold his ground against any of the above mentioned fighters, but it's to much to say "feed him...". And i am convinced Jones woul smile if he were to read something like that.
Best regards


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rezin said:


> That sounds like your opinion on his skills. You know how we found out that Brandon Vera was not that good, he fought a top 5 fighter thats how. Why should Jon Jones not get a chance to prove himself with a top 5 figher, sounds like ur just holding him down out of concern he may be the real deal and he will squash ur idol should he get the chance.
> 
> I think hes the real deal but who knows if he is. I do know I like his style and i would like to see him get tougher talent to see what hes made of. Maybe he will lose against the elite but if he does he will probably bounce back like GSP did after he fought Hughes for the first time.


Crush my idol? I don't really understand where that came from, but okay. I don't want to see Jones go the same way Vera did, Vera got thrown to the wolves too early. I think Jones needs to fight a guy like Chuck or Franklin, a middle level guy just under the top 10. Maybe Thiago Silva, but that would just turn into Rashad v Thiago two a bunch of takedowns and a UD. 

I think Jones is very good, which is the main reason I'm even saying he's not ready for the top 10 yet. If I didn't like him, I would say throw him in with the loser of Shogun Machida and watch him get tooled.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He is ready to fight top 5 guys but I don't think he is ready to beat most of them. In 3 years bones is going to be the LHW divisions GSP. Even if he loses putting him in there against an elite fighter is to his benefit in the long run so he has a better understanding of what it takes to be a champion. Fighting top ten guys every time out is completely different and you have to face that kind of skill level to fully understand where you are in relation to it.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

osmium said:


> He is ready to fight top 5 guys but I don't think he is ready to beat most of them. In 3 years bones is going to be the LHW divisions GSP. Even if he loses putting him in there against an elite fighter is to his benefit in the long run so he has a better understanding of what it takes to be a champion. Fighting top ten guys every time out is completely different and you have to face that kind of skill level to fully understand where you are in relation to it.



I think him being at Jackson's gonna help with that.

He has Rashad, Jardine, Marquardt and GSP as possible sparring partners, and while it might not be a replacement for real fight experience it could help him a bit in that department.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it could be a year and a half. 

Bones crushes *Forrest*, and *Bader's* lack of speed is appalling, as is his gas tank. There is no way *Thiago* could handle Bones. Jones won't fight *Evans* since they're part of the same camp, but Bones takes that one as well. *Rampage* has very heavy hands, but his motivation to train at a high level right now is nil. 

In a year and a half, Bones will be ready to beat *Shogun* or *Lyoto*. 

I'm still eyeing his eventual showdown with *Anderson Silva*. After Bones dispatches of Lyoto first. 



osmium said:


> He is ready to fight top 5 guys but I don't think he is ready to beat most of them. *In 3 years bones is going to be the LHW divisions GSP.* Even if he loses putting him in there against an elite fighter is to his benefit in the long run so he has a better understanding of what it takes to be a champion. Fighting top ten guys every time out is completely different and you have to face that kind of skill level to fully understand where you are in relation to it.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> I think it could be a year and a half.
> 
> Bones crushes *Forrest*, and *Bader's* lack of speed is appalling, as is his gas tank. There is no way *Thiago* could handle Bones. Jones won't fight *Evans* since they're part of the same camp, but Bones takes that one as well. *Rampage* has very heavy hands, but his motivation to train at a high level right now is nil.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I see Jon Jones being able to blast through Forrest, Bader, Thiago - as you mentioned. If Rampage gathers motivation that may be a tougher fight for him, but he could take out Rampage. I believe Jones belongs in the top 5 with - Shogun, Lyoto, Machida and A.Silva - but right now - I say he's defeated by all 4. Give him time though and he'll be the LHW champ no two ways about it.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Only just caught up with recent events as it's been a hectic couple of days. That elbow was pretty violent, hope Vera is ok. Broken cheek is supposed to be excruciatingly painful. That was uncomfortable to watch. 

So yeah, I guess my suspicions have been confirmed: Bones Jones is for real. Never seen a talented fighter like Vera hurt like that, and the eay he got outwrestled was a bit scary, but we all knew Jones had some excellent takedowns. 

I figured Vera's muay thai would be the major factor in the fight, but Jones didn't even give him a chance to use it. And people need to give Vera a break. He is very talented a a legit fighter. Like Life said he got thrown to the wolves early and paid a price for it. The same thing can't happen to Bones otherwise he may never fully recover from it. I likke how they are building Bones up gradually.

Still, he has a bit of an arkward personality and needs to mature a bit, to be honest. 

I say give him Thiago Silva next. Easy fight for him, I know. But Thiago is a name opponent with heavy hands, so a win over him won't hurt. After that he should get the loser of Machida vs Shogun.


----------

